# rainbow fish



## yoyapc (6 mo ago)

Hi, I would like you to rate me this drawing of fish (rainbow fish) that I made on my computer with the Paint software on Windows7, [link removed by moderator]


----------



## Janique (6 mo ago)

That look really nice! Maybe change the line work a bit? Of course, that's just my opinion. If you like it better the way you already have it, keep it that way! Sorry for the sloppy sketch


----------

